# Custom iphone cases !?!? SUB CONTRACT WORK !?



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am looking for a supplier to make custom iphone and ipad cases! 

I want to offer clients custom one-off cases but do not want to buy the equipment to do so. The client will design their custom case on our website. I am looking to subcontract the production of these cases.

I am looking for a company that is consistent and has quick turnaround times. 

Thank you!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What's your website? You can PM it too me if you don't want to put it here.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump! 

I am sure there are many companies that offer this.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen the word Bump many times. What does that mean?


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

In serves to bump the thread up to the top of the list. When there is a comment the topic goes back to the top of the list. 

"Bumping" the thread puts it back on top of the list.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why don't they just create a Bump button that only the Thread creator can Bump?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

selanac said:


> Why don't they just create a Bump button that only the Thread creator can Bump?


We generally don't recommend people "bumping posts"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rodney said:


> We generally don't recommend people "bumping posts"


Some people do take it out of hand.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rodney said:


> :: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


Thanks for moving post to right place!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LYFE9 said:


> Bump!
> 
> I am sure there are many companies that offer this.


I sent you a PM


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the PM's. 

Keep them coming!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

selanac said:


> Why don't they just create a Bump button that only the Thread creator can Bump?


I think there are some plugins for that. I post ads on a commercial forum occasionally and they use it to generate revenue. On that site it's $25 for a thread starter to 'bump' a thread.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

LYFE9 said:


> Thanks for the PM's.
> 
> Keep them coming!


There aren't that many contract dye sub shops for hard goods, and we're the only one for vacuum form.

Call me today and lets see what if we can work together.


----------

